
Show HN: BrAIMS – Connect with founders and share your company progress - tharamaroa
https://www.braims.org/
======
tharamaroa
Hello there! I'm the founder of brAIMS
[https://www.braims.org/](https://www.braims.org/) we are building a web app
to help founders in key aspects of starting something from scratch.

So we are betting on a founder's focused network, helping them connect with
other people (founder's, talents, investors), and resources (funding,
programs, tools) as founders ourselves we see a big void in networking in
early stages and only 1% of founders get funded in a 171B industry. We as
founders have access to a lot of tools alike, but we are building with an
ecosystem approach on 3 aspects: people, needs, resources. So think about
putting Angel List + Linkedin together.

By using brAIMS you'll be able to:

\- Create your user and company profile (An unique URL will be given to share
your company page with anyone)

\- Protect your company sensitive information (Active, Users, Revenue, CAC)

\- Edit and Keep your company information and progress up to date to share
with people who might be interested.

\- Invite your team (Confirmations will be sent to confirm team members in
public URL page)

\- Invite partners (Confirmations will be sent to confirm partners in public
URL page)

\- Create a Funding Milestone for your company or project.

\- Create a project.

\- Request a spot in any of our upcoming events supporting founders. (Example
our upcoming Show-Up event to put founders in front of investors July 2020)

\- Request to view a full company information if you are an investor
interested in putting money in the company (Founders will be able to approve
who sees their information)

\- Connect with other users in the network page (You'll have access to their
contact information in your Network tab in profile)

\- Scroll through a list of the created companies to connect and reach them
(Aims page).

\- Keep track of your activity in a notifications page.

\- Advance search of Funding Opportunities filtered by Field, Amount,
Modality, Availability, and Location.

Next in our road map is a Feed and Direct messages! We would love to know if
this makes sense and get your feedback on the user flows if you get to play a
bit with it.

brAIMS is a bootstrapped Entrepreneurs Network, helping founders connect with
peers, find funding opportunities and learn about the entrepreneurship field
all in one place, if you are related to building something from scratch and
all the hurdles that come with it brAIMS is a great space to help people out
and connect.

